# YuTai and Simon



## Maggie3fan (Oct 7, 2020)

My new friend and neighbor from Taiwan knows nothing about animals, so of course I asked her to take care of my birds, tortoises, turtles and cat. She did an excellent job, except some things she just didn't know. For instance, my Hosta was not for cats to eat. I grow spider plants for the cats. Look at this...lol...you can see Simon's cancer eye too.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 7, 2020)

You sure they don’t know how to cook them just in case something happened and you didn’t return?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> My new friend and neighbor from Taiwan knows nothing about animals, so of course I asked her to take care of my birds, tortoises, turtles and cat. She did an excellent job, except some things she just didn't know. For instance, my Hosta was not for cats to eat. I grow spider plants for the cats. Look at this...lol...you can see Simon's cancer eye too.
> View attachment 308315
> 
> View attachment 308316
> View attachment 308317


LOL!!! Oh well. . . hosta IS edible!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Oct 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> My new friend and neighbor from Taiwan knows nothing about animals, so of course I asked her to take care of my birds, tortoises, turtles and cat. She did an excellent job, except some things she just didn't know. For instance, my Hosta was not for cats to eat. I grow spider plants for the cats. Look at this...lol...you can see Simon's cancer eye too.
> View attachment 308315
> 
> View attachment 308316
> View attachment 308317


This is why all of my remaining indoor houseplants are relegated to the same room with the turtle enclosures... where the cats don't have access. 

I miss having houseplants... IN the house.


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 7, 2020)

we used to have actual flowers inside in a window (i think they were pintas) and after i bent down to smell them i caught my dog taking a big bite. I guess she thought I was eating them! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 8, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> You sure they don’t know how to cook them just in case something happened and you didn’t return?


lol YuTai is a vegan. I enjoy grossing her out with double cheeseburgers...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 8, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> This is why all of my remaining indoor houseplants are relegated to the same room with the turtle enclosures... where the cats don't have access.
> 
> I miss having houseplants... IN the house.


I have always had a house full of plants. I love the way a room looks with live plants...Here's my living room




I got an 'old man cactus' from her...


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 8, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> I have always had a house full of plants. I love the way a room looks with live plants...Here's my living room
> View attachment 308391
> 
> View attachment 308392
> ...


I wish i had your green thumb....


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 8, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I wish i had your green thumb....


You don't need a green thumb. Put plant in a good potting soil and water twice a month...There ya go, green growing plants.


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 8, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> You don't need a green thumb. Put plant in a good potting soil and water twice a month...There ya go, green growing plants.


I will try it! I love real plants! These are all I have lol


----------



## Sleppo (Oct 8, 2020)

Oh man, one of my cats loves to terrorize my plants which my house is full of. I feel for ya!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 8, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> we used to have actual flowers inside in a window (i think they were pintas) and after i bent down to smell them i caught my dog taking a big bite. I guess she thought I was eating them! ?


Mhmm suuure.. “flowers” lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 8, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> I have always had a house full of plants. I love the way a room looks with live plants...Here's my living room
> View attachment 308391
> 
> View attachment 308392
> ...


And of course the race is on in the background lol well ur cursing at the TV


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 8, 2020)

Sleppo said:


> Oh man, one of my cats loves to terrorize my plants which my house is full of. I feel for ya!


Hey "hi"...I lived at #1 Rittenhouse Square for few months. Missed the Wet Coast


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 8, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And of course the race is on in the background lol well ur cursing at the TV


No cursing in front of the birds!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 9, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> No cursing in front of the birds!!!



What kinds of birds do you have?

I have 2 female Senegal parrots, 17 years old. They started laying infertile eggs when they were 13 and 14 years old. This was when they were still babies.


----------



## Sleppo (Oct 9, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Hey "hi"...I lived at #1 Rittenhouse Square for few months. Missed the Wet Coast


That's cool Rittenhouse is a nice area, I work in center city. I lived in South Philly for 5 years ( right by the Italian Market) but moved to the Mount Airy section about 5 years ago. We have trees and yards out here and I love it!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 9, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> What kinds of birds do you have?
> 
> I have 2 female Senegal parrots, 17 years old. They started laying infertile eggs when they were 13 and 14 years old. This was when they were still babies.
> View attachment 308439


Wow you are brave. I have always wanted a bigger bird, but didn't want an animal who was smarter than me


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2020)

She has budgies.


----------

